# New Bike Build-Pictures



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

I just finished building up my new frame. I'm extremely excited about taking it out to the park tomorrow. The build is:

Orbea pepper frame - not avaible in the US apparently
RhinoLite rims, deore hubs
Lx rear deraileur
Trulativ hussefelt stem
couple homemade parts
and the rest is the leftovers from my Giant Yukon


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

nice bash gaurd, but that frame is goofy


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That frame looks hella weird, but so long as you like it, I dig it.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Man that frame is crazy!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

No doubt! I work a lot with Orbea and have considered getting one of those frames just to have a really weird looking bike. You're right, they aren't imported to the US.

How does it ride?

JMH



trevorh said:


> Man that frame is crazy!


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

JMH said:


> No doubt! I work a lot with Orbea and have considered getting one of those frames just to have a really weird looking bike. You're right, they aren't imported to the US.
> 
> How does it ride?
> 
> JMH


It's fun to ride. It is my first 4x/dj specific bike so it's alot better than what i had. I took it out to the bmx course and skatepark that i found in town the other day, to try it out. It has a fairly long chain stay (17") for a park bike, but as a jump bike it's sweet. there are a couple little senders at the park i hit and they were fun. I'll have to take it to the 4x dh track before i have my final verdict on it, but so far so good.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

seems like a really long cs length


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

ServeEm said:


> seems like a really long cs length


Yeah, My XC bike has 16.5" stays...


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

Dave Moore said:


> Yeah, My XC bike has 16.5" stays...


I agree, it is a long cs. I didn't know it was that long when I bought it because I bought it on ebay as a frame only, and couldn't find any geometry specs online for it. After looking though, I found that the konas have a 16.7" cs, the RM flow is 16.73" cs, GT Chucker 16.5"cs, Steelhead 16.5", KHS dj is 16.5". So 17" doesn't seem too long. If it turns out to be a problem i'll sell the frame, and get a STP with the 15.75" cs.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

funky!!!! 
I just noticed the top tube protruding out if the head tube :eekster:


----------



## fast14riot (Sep 16, 2005)

ok guys how do I get one of those frames! I am an Orbea fan and have a very rare Orbea DH frame, and think something like this would be cool to add to my collection. Can I get one from Canadia? Or do I have to get one from the EU?

Cheers-


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

fast14riot said:


> ok guys how do I get one of those frames! I am an Orbea fan and have a very rare Orbea DH frame, and think something like this would be cool to add to my collection. Can I get one from Canadia? Or do I have to get one from the EU?
> 
> Cheers-


fast14riot, I sent you a PM about the orbea frame.


----------



## Nuckfut (Feb 11, 2004)

Ok, I have to post on this one, it's the second one I've seen built up ever. Mine is the first I've seen. I believe there are less than 5 in the US. Mine is a lot more beat up than yours, but it just loves to be jumped. It's a great DS/4x/DJ frame.


----------



## Merkyworks (Jun 11, 2006)

I work at a bike shop here in the US and we use to well orbea road bikes and frames, this was like 2-3 years ago but still. If memory serves me correctly we could get there mtb stuff as well


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

*pepper*

Yeah, it was a fun bike to ride, but it was a little to small for me. I would bash my knees on the handlebars and cry all the way home. I ride a long steelhead now and it fits me much better. ride street with my steelhead is much easier too, but it still doesn't jump as well as the orbea did. I didn't know there were that few of them in the US. I'm going to sell it soon, probably on ebay.


----------

